# MFT-Kurztrip an die Ostsee vom 16ten - 18ten April 2010



## Dirk170478 (27. April 2010)

Nach fast einem halben Jahr Angelpause, bedingt durch den harten Winter, viel Arbeit zu Hause und den weiten Weg an die Küste waren meine Frau Liz und ich extremst underfished.
  Mittlerweile war es schon fast Mitte April und wir hatten noch kein einziges Mal in diesem Jahr geangelt.

Angestachelt durch die mittlerweile wieder recht ordentlichen Fänge, eine gute Wetterprognose und die unerträgliche Sehnsucht nach Meer hielten wir es dann nicht mehr aus und planten kurzfristig ein Wochenende an der Ostsee ein.
  Da mein Geburtstag dieses Jahr auf einen Samstag fallen würde, sollte es genau dieses Wochenende werden.
  So konnte ich zwei Fliegen mit einer Klatsche schlagen.
Zum Einen mit Frauchen und guten Freunden ein paar schöne Tage verbringen und zum Anderen diesem scheußlichen Geburtstagsstress entgehen.
Also über Kumpel Chris schnell ein paar Plätze auf der Blauort reserviert, die Kinder zu den Schwiegereltern gebracht, das Gerödel gepackt und in die Enterprise verladen.
Sogar mein Markus (Blutsbruder, Trauzeuge und Onkel unserer Kinder) konnte sich endlich mal durchringen mit an die Ostsee zu kommen und den dortigen „Zauber“ zu erleben.
  Nachdem dann endlich alles im Auto verstaut war, dann schnell noch an die Tanke und dem großen Grauen Futter gegeben.
  Gegen 20 Uhr endlich auf der Piste und im großen Gang ab nach Bremen.
  Dort kurzer Zwischenstopp und den Langen eingeladen, der natürlich schon mit den Hufen am scharren war. 
  Kai, langsam solltest du dich an Schäfers Zeitverschiebung doch mal gewöhnt haben...  
  Weiter auf die Bahn und um kurz vor 2 dann endlich in Laboe.
  Im Hafen das WoMo von Chris aufgespürt und die Enterprise nebenan fest gemacht.
Den ollen Kerl durch sanftes Schütteln seiner Behausung geweckt und dann mit der Crew erst mal kräftig auf das Wiedersehen, Neukennenlernen (im Falle von Markus) und zu guter Letzt auf meinen Gebbes angestoßen.
Zwei Stunden später haben wir uns dann Alle nochmal bissel abgelegt und sind dann gegen halb sieben ganz schön zerknautscht auf den Kutter.
Hier das Übliche: Gerödel auf die Plätze geschafft, die Schiffcrew und Mitangler begrüßt, dann auch schon Ablegen und raus auf die Ostsee.
  Möwengeschrei, Wind um die Nase, salziger Geschmack auf den Lippen und die Sonne kommt langsam hinter den Wolken hervor...
  Der Tag ist jetzt schon toll und das Leben schön.

http://img684.*ih.us/img684/6844/mft108.jpg http://img185.*ih.us/img185/7905/mft089.jpg


Wir lassen den Hafen schnell hinter uns, fahren Richtung Leuchtturm und Alle machen ihre Waffen schon mal bereit. Die Wellen sind optimal, nur der Wind ist ganz schön stramm.
  Aber egal, Alle sind guter Dinge und auch Kutterneuling Markus kommt mit dem Seegang klar.
  Also gehen wir erst mal frühstücken und die ersten Leuchtfeuer werden geöffnet.
  Anschließend hoch zu Skipper Egbert Jasper kurz Eggi. 
  Erst mal vorstellen und bissel sabbeln.
  Echt ein angenehmer Mensch und mir direkt sympathisch!

http://img121.*ih.us/img121/5336/mft097.jpg

  Keine halbe Stunde später gibt uns Eggi Bescheid, dass bald der erste Stopp geplant ist.
Schnell runter von der Brücke, die Anderen in der Kombüse abgeholt, dabei noch ein-zwei Leuchtfeuer mitgenommen und hoch auf den Bug, um des Kutteranglers Grundstellung einzunehmen.
Nachdem auch Markus seine Einweisung bekommen hat, noch eine kurze Übergabe an die Kehrheim stattgefunden hat, endlich das erste Hupen des Tages und die Köder von ~ 50 erwartungsvollen Anglern fliegen in die See.
Doch wie so oft tut sich in dieser ersten Drift erst mal wenig, außer dass jetzt Jedem klar wird, dass es hinsichtlich dem Wind ein ganz schön schwieriges Fischen ist.
  Man muss schon voll konzentriert sein, um das Auftreffen des Köders am Grund zu erkennen.
Doch ab der zweiten Drift erspüre ich den vertrauten Grundkontakt und lasse meinen motoroilfarbenen Kopyto in kurzen Sprüngen über den Ostseeboden hoppeln.
Er kommt nicht weit! Es gibt einen Schlag in der Rute und kurze Zeit später kommt mein erster Dorsch an Deck. Grad ein Guter von um die 50cm. 

http://img185.*ih.us/img185/7608/mft087.jpg

  Schnelles Foto, abschlagen, kehlen und schnell wieder raus mit dem Gummifisch.
  Kaum ist der 80g Kopf unten angekommen und hat ein - zwei Sätze über den Grund gemacht packt schon wieder ein Räuber zu.
Dieser ist sogar noch besser als der erste, doch leider steigt er nach kurzem knackigen Drill wieder aus. Der Schwanz des Gufis hatte sich im Jighaken verfangen und deshalb konnte der Greifer nicht richtig fassen. Schade!
Nach der Drift gab’s erst mal wieder eine Runde von diesem jägermeisterähnlichen Getränk in den lustigen Fläschelchen. Es musste ja auf den Fisch angestoßen werden...
  Liebe Kinder, macht das nicht nach!!!
  Bei mir ging’s es dann in den Driften bis Mittag ganz anständig weiter.
Ab und an nahm zwar auch mal ein Fisch unter 45cm den Köder, aber dank dem Einzelhaken und dessen Eigenschaft meist ziemlich weit vorne im Maul zu fassen konnte ich die Kurzen schadlos wieder zu Neptun schicken.
  Bis zum Mittag hatte ich dann vier Fische zwischen 50 und 60cm in der Kiste liegen.

http://img96.*ih.us/img96/2927/mft084.jpg

  Bei den Anderen lief es nicht ganz so gut, aber Keiner war Schneider und ich hatte ja auch Geburtstag...
Da zwischendurch aber auch immer wieder ordentlich Leuchtfeuers und Budweisers meine Kehle hinuntermarschierten, wurde das mit dem konzentriert Angeln für mich immer schwieriger. 
  Deshalb nochmal, Kinders, macht das nicht nach!!!
  Denn es kam wie es kommen musste...
Nachdem ich mir eine Bockwurst mit Brötchen in den Wanst gehauen und dann noch mit Leuchtfeuer und Budweiser nachgespült hab, fingen draußen an der frischen Luft auf einmal die Lampen an zu flackern.
  Deshalb musste ich dann leider das Angeln einstellen und mich drinnen ablegen!
So verschlummerte ich dann die restlichen drei Stunden und wurde erst wieder durch Egberts Abhupen aus dem Reich der Träume geholt.
  Leicht ärgerlich über meine eigene Dummheit, aber recht gut erholt ging ich zu den Anderen.
  Doch bei meinen vier Mitstreitern hatte sich nicht mehr allzu viel getan.
  Ob auch hier das Leuchtfeuer Schuld war wollte Keiner so recht zugeben...
Einzig Olli, ein netter junger Kerl, der mit uns in der Spitze stand, hatte noch eine schöne Dublette an Deck bekommen. Nachdem er morgens schon ein Zweierpaket verhaftet hatte, war damit Gleichstand zwischen uns.
  Da er einen klaren Kopf bei der Fischerei behalten hat, geht der Punkt klar an ihn!
  Ich bin immer noch etwas ärgerlich über mich.
  Auf der Rückfahrt in den Hafen wie immer die gleichen Abläufe.
Gerät verpacken, Einige schlachten und filetieren und die WeitvonderKüstewegwohner gucken sehsüchtig den Möwen hinterher. Ich wünsche mir der Tag wäre 48 Stunden lang!
  Wieder im Hafen leert sich der Kutter recht schnell.
Wir verabschieden uns von den neu kennen gelernten Kollegen, ich schlage noch schnell unsere Fische aus dem Pelz und die Anderen räumen den Kerschel in die Autos...
  Boardie Macker stößt zu uns und ich mag diesen fast 2m großen Bär auf Anhieb!
Nachdem wir uns von der Blauortcrew verabschiedet haben, dackeln wir zu den Autos, wo die Andern schon warten und machen uns auf nach Heidkate, wo ein netter Parkplatz direkt am Deich auf uns wartet.
Jörg weist uns den Weg, fährt dann aber nochmal nach Hause, um noch etwas Equipment für die Nacht und das kommende Brandungsangeln zu holen.
Chris und Kai halten im WoMo die Stellung und den Platz frei, während Liz, Markus und ich uns auf die Suche nach einem Supermarkt machen, um noch einige Dinge für Grillabend und die anschließende Angelei einzusammeln.

Vollgepackt mit tollen Sachen, die den Abend schöner machen sind wir dann wieder auf dem Parkplatz angekommen und fanden eine Überraschung vor, denn Brassenwürger (Carsten) und MFT-Sutje (Peter) waren auch gekommen um mit uns zu feiern und zu später Stunde noch Fische zu ärgern.
Jetzt waren wir drei busähnliche Fahrzeuge, also schnell eine kleine Wagenburg gebaut, den Grill in die Mitte und schon wurde ein echt genialer Grillabend veranstaltet.
  Jeder konnte mit Jedem sabbeln und auch Newbee Markus wurde sofort in die Gruppe assimiliert.

http://img402.*ih.us/img402/9815/mft166.jpg http://img16.*ih.us/img16/56/mft149.jpg


Nach ordentlich gegrilltem Fleisch, Dorade und Aal (ja, wir leben ganz gut ;-)) und etwas zum runterspülen sind wir dann wirklich noch aufgebrochen und haben unser Brandungsgerödel an den Strand geschleppt.

http://img230.*ih.us/img230/6094/mft150.jpg http://img227.*ih.us/img227/4111/mft152.jpg

http://img10.*ih.us/img10/888/mft153.jpg

Wir haben hier zwar ganz gefangen, doch die Fische waren eher lütt und deshalb haben wir dann um 3 Uhr Schluss gemacht.
  Heidkate ist aber echt gut zum angeln, da man nicht ganz sooo weit auswerfen muss.
  Gerade für Anfänger in Sachen Brandungsangeln ein prima Strand zum werfen üben!
  Hier werden wir auf jeden Fall nochmal hinfahren wenn im Herbst die Stürme kommen und die Platten schön fett gefressen sind.
Wieder bei der Wagenburg angekommen fielen wir erschöpft in die Campingstühle und nach einem kleinen Absackermalt sind dann alle in die Federn gekrochen.

http://img180.*ih.us/img180/5568/mft212.jpg

http://img687.*ih.us/img687/835/mft251.jpg

Am Morgen haben wir dann noch etwas gebruncht, den Platz aufgeräumt und sind nach Stein in unser Stammkaffee zu Chrischan, dem ollen Kaffeeklatscher gefahren.

  Dort haben wir uns nochmal mit leckeren hausgemachten Kuchen und Kaffee gestärkt.

Anschließend einen Verdauungsspaziergang auf die Seebrücke gemacht und dann war es, nachdem sich Alle voneinander verabschiedet hatten, auch schon wieder Zeit zum Aufbruch Richtung Heimat.

Fazit:

  Eine MFT-Tour nach altem Stil mit viel Spaß und guten Freunden.
  Mit dieser Truppe kann man echt durch Dick und Dünn gehen.
  Immer wieder gerne!
  Meinen Geburtstag werde ich jetzt nur noch so feiern.

  To be continued ...


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. April 2010)

*AW: MFT-Kurztrip an die Ostsee vom 16ten - 18ten April 2010*

Hallo Dirk!

Vielen Dank für Deinen tollen Bericht #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. April 2010)

*AW: MFT-Kurztrip an die Ostsee vom 16ten - 18ten April 2010*

Mal wieder sehr schön in Worte gefasst #r Dirk


Einen kleinen Zusatz hätte ich noch, eigentlich waren wir bei Jörg auf dem Campingplatz zum Frühstück eingeladen, der musste allerdings früher los, also hat er uns kurzerhand die Brötchen für das rettende Frühstück an unseren Stellplatz gebracht, thanx for that #6

*Geiles Wochenende, mit euch immer wieder Jungs und Mädels*  :vik:

Gruß Chris


----------



## chrisdive (28. April 2010)

*AW: MFT-Kurztrip an die Ostsee vom 16ten - 18ten April 2010*

super bericht, logger zu lesen und vielen dank für die bilder :m

aber sag doch mal ganz fix...das ist doch ein docker in euren kreisen oder etwa nicht?? soll mich der teufel holen, wenn das keine eurogate klamotten sind!? haha 

gruß chris


----------



## offense80 (28. April 2010)

*AW: MFT-Kurztrip an die Ostsee vom 16ten - 18ten April 2010*

Danke für den suuuuper Bericht und die Bilder. Das wäre ja echt schon ein Artikel für die eine oder andere Angelzeitschrift#6#6

Ich hoffe sowas macht ihr noch öfter, damit wir hier wieder ordentlich was zu lesen haben


----------



## bacalo (28. April 2010)

*AW: MFT-Kurztrip an die Ostsee vom 16ten - 18ten April 2010*

Moin Dirk!

Nachträglich alles Gute und klasse Geburtstagsevent#6.

Klasse Schreibstil, denke das AB sollte mal in Anlehnung an den Pulitzerpreis was ausloben|bla:|bla:|bla:.


Mensch, dieser Bericht kam gerade richtig, am Sonntag geht´s wieder für eine Woche nach OH.

Gruß - auch an die Geburtstagstruppe

Peter


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. April 2010)

*AW: MFT-Kurztrip an die Ostsee vom 16ten - 18ten April 2010*



chrisdive schrieb:


> aber sag doch mal ganz fix...das ist doch ein docker in euren kreisen oder etwa nicht?? soll mich der teufel holen, wenn das keine eurogate klamotten sind!? haha


 

könntest recht haben  dat ist Jörg #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. April 2010)

*AW: MFT-Kurztrip an die Ostsee vom 16ten - 18ten April 2010*

Moinsen Männers,

freut mich, dass euch mein Geschreibsel gefällt.

Und ja, wir machen sowas definitiv noch öfter!!!


----------



## hornijäger (28. April 2010)

*AW: MFT-Kurztrip an die Ostsee vom 16ten - 18ten April 2010*

Klasse Bericht  #6
gruß
Hornijäger


----------



## djoerni (28. April 2010)

*AW: MFT-Kurztrip an die Ostsee vom 16ten - 18ten April 2010*

Wie immer Top Bericht Dirk!


----------



## Burner (28. April 2010)

*AW: MFT-Kurztrip an die Ostsee vom 16ten - 18ten April 2010*

Kuhl....................#6

Reinhaun!


----------



## Brassenwürger (28. April 2010)

*AW: MFT-Kurztrip an die Ostsee vom 16ten - 18ten April 2010*

Dirk: #6

Feiner Bericht, tolle Bilder! Ich kann nur bestätigen, mit dieser Truppe geht alles! Jederzeit wieder!!! 

Beim nächsten Mal bin ich wieder dabei! Vielleicht wäre so ´ne kleine Hornhechtaktion demnächst mal ´ne Idee...die Zeit dafür ist ja nun....|rolleyes

Ach so, Dirk, die Bilder bekommst du demnächst noch, ich hatte leider jobmäßig zuviel um die Ohren, und bin noch nicht dazu gekommen...:c

Gruß Carsten|wavey:


----------



## Brassenwürger (28. April 2010)

*AW: MFT-Kurztrip an die Ostsee vom 16ten - 18ten April 2010*



Burner schrieb:


> Kuhl....................#6
> 
> Reinhaun!


 
Ich glaube, da würdest du auch noch ganz gut reinpassen...


----------



## Burner (28. April 2010)

*AW: MFT-Kurztrip an die Ostsee vom 16ten - 18ten April 2010*

Da war doch was mit einem Scheibenwischer und einer Frontscheibe....


----------



## Brassenwürger (28. April 2010)

*AW: MFT-Kurztrip an die Ostsee vom 16ten - 18ten April 2010*



Burner schrieb:


> Da war doch was mit einem Scheibenwischer und einer Frontscheibe....


 
Jaaaa...da war doch was....


----------



## Burner (28. April 2010)

*AW: MFT-Kurztrip an die Ostsee vom 16ten - 18ten April 2010*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da würdest du auch noch ganz gut reinpassen...




Jaaaa!!! Das wäre mal der Hammer#6


----------



## Brassenwürger (28. April 2010)

*AW: MFT-Kurztrip an die Ostsee vom 16ten - 18ten April 2010*

Und: WER WAR DAS! Dieser Anblick empfing mich morgens, als ich aufstand...!|kopfkrat#c


----------



## Burner (28. April 2010)

*AW: MFT-Kurztrip an die Ostsee vom 16ten - 18ten April 2010*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Und: WER WAR DAS! Dieser Anblick empfing mich morgens, als ich aufstand...!|kopfkrat#c




kA....aber schmier-schmier Ein Plattfisch im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes...#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. April 2010)

*AW: MFT-Kurztrip an die Ostsee vom 16ten - 18ten April 2010*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Und: WER WAR DAS! Dieser Anblick empfing mich morgens, als ich aufstand...!|kopfkrat#c


 
 gut das wir nicht in DK waren


----------



## Burner (28. April 2010)

*AW: MFT-Kurztrip an die Ostsee vom 16ten - 18ten April 2010*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> gut das wir nicht in DK waren




Hehehe...ich kenne da nur Geschichten.....Carsten seekrank zum Beispiel...


----------



## Brassenwürger (28. April 2010)

*AW: MFT-Kurztrip an die Ostsee vom 16ten - 18ten April 2010*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> gut das wir nicht in DK waren


 
Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber irgendwie habe ich Dich in Verdacht....|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. April 2010)

*AW: MFT-Kurztrip an die Ostsee vom 16ten - 18ten April 2010*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber irgendwie habe ich Dich in Verdacht....|rolleyes


 
Ich war's es nicht, solche schelmigkeiten würd' ich dem Mann zutrauen der gerade Richtung Elbmündund gezogen ist #c|rolleyes




Burner schrieb:


> Hehehe...ich kenne da nur Geschichten.....Carsten seekrank zum Beispiel...


 
Ohja, das war die Abschlusstour '08  ein ganz dunkles Kapitel MFT Geschichte :vik:..

Klickmich Video1

klick hier für Video2

Ich fand's eigentlich ganz angenehm, aber einigen hat der Vorabend wohl noch schwer im Magen gelegen, ein paar haben dann aus Frust versucht mit Mageninhalt anzufüttern..hat auch nichts gebracht


----------



## Dorsch13 (29. April 2010)

*AW: MFT-Kurztrip an die Ostsee vom 16ten - 18ten April 2010*

Ein echt gelungener Bericht von einer mega geilen Tour mit euch gerne wieder gruß Olli


----------



## Macker (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: MFT-Kurztrip an die Ostsee vom 16ten - 18ten April 2010*



chrisdive schrieb:


> super bericht, logger zu lesen und vielen dank für die bilder :m
> 
> aber sag doch mal ganz fix...das ist doch ein docker in euren kreisen oder etwa nicht?? soll mich der teufel holen, wenn das keine eurogate klamotten sind!? haha
> 
> gruß chris



Jepp sind Eurogate Klamotten.

Gruß Jörg


----------

